# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Just Walk Out, cashierless store technology, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

justwalkout.com

Amazon Go, grocery store without cash, lines and checkout

Team:

Vice President and GM, Amazon Physical Retail, Amazon Go - Dilip Kumar

Danny Guan

Manjeet Dighawa

Sneha Ramchandran

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon is now selling its cashierless store technology to other retailers"

by Sarah Perez
March 9, 2020

Article "Amazon's Just Walk Out till-free tech offered to rivals"

by Leo Kelion
March 9, 2020

Article "Amazon launches business selling automated checkout to retailers"

by Jeffrey Dastin
March 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Resorts World Las Vegas, powered by Amazon's Just Walk out technology

Sep 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Amazon and Starbucks eye Just Walk Out retail technology tie up"

October 20, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Starbucks and Amazon Go open concept store in New York City"

by Danielle Wiener-Bronner
November 18, 2021

Article "Starbucks and Amazon are opening a store together in New York City, with more in the works"

by Todd Bishop
November 18, 2021

----------

